# Happy 78th Birthday Manong Inosanto!!



## Stickgrappler (Jul 24, 2014)

I made 3 animated GIF sets of Manong Dan Insanto in action in honor of his birthday!

 -----------------------------

*Happy 78th Birthday Manong Dan Inosanto!! (Baston y Daga animated GIF set) *











Enjoy 3 more GIFs here:

Happy 78th Birthday Manong Dan Inosanto!! (Baston y Daga animated GIF set) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

  -----------------------------

*Manong Dan Inosanto - Malong/Stickgrappling GIFs*










Enjoy 2 more GIFs here:

Manong Dan Inosanto - Malong/Stickgrappling GIFs ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

  -----------------------------


"Hey Sticks!" - Dan Inosanto X Steven Seagal animated GIF Set


















Enjoy 8 more GIFs here including one of the complete scene:

"Hey Sticks!" - Dan Inosanto X Steven Seagal animated GIF Set ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes Happy to the man who has done so much to promote the art


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 24, 2014)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Guro Dan!  I can remember my first seminar with him over thirty some years ago like it was yesterday.  Truly one of the legends
of the martial world!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2014)

.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy birthday Manong Inosanto

Just attended a seminar with him in Bedford TX. last weekend.  Awesome; my first seminar with him was 32 years ago.  He has slowed down some but... he is still in very good shape, very quick, skilled and gives awesome history lessons.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow 78, looks a lot younger. Many happy returns Guru


----------

